# SUPER Beginner in desperate need of guidance!



## bearcatchristian (Jan 2, 2010)

I started researching planted aquariums and was absolutely stunned! I had to get into this hobby, so I went out and bought a 60 gallon tank and stand from PetSmart. So excited I began to look for inspiration and found APC. I came upon a featured aquascape called Dutch Serenity that I thought was beautiful and would love to model my tank after. 

The problem is the nearest pet store is about an hour away and doesn't have enough variety. I ordered ten plants from AquariumPlants.com: Four leaf Clover, Ammannia Senegalensis, Pennywort, Rotala Magenta, Amazon Sword 'Narrow Leaf', Giant Hairgrass, Rotala 'nanjenshen', Creeping Jenny Golden, Tiger Lotus Red, and Wisteria. 

I used play sand as substrate, but I'm seeing that now as a problem because the water has been cloudy for over 24 hours. I keep hearing all this talk about C02 systems, lighting, ballasts, and fertilizers and it's just making me confused and thinking I'm doing something wrong. 

So, that said, my questions are: What are some good places online to buy good plants and affordable C02 system? Can someone explain to me what lighting I need to be able to get that lush, bright vegetation I'm after? What should I use as substrate?

I know this is a lot of questions, but I am the definition of a beginner. So if any of you more advanced aquascapers fill me in? It would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks and Have a Happy New Year!!


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

bearcatchristian said:


> The problem is the nearest pet store is about an hour away and doesn't have enough variety. I ordered ten plants from AquariumPlants.com: Four leaf Clover, Ammannia Senegalensis, Pennywort, Rotala Magenta, Amazon Sword 'Narrow Leaf', Giant Hairgrass, Rotala 'nanjenshen', Creeping Jenny Golden, Tiger Lotus Red, and Wisteria.
> 
> I used play sand as substrate, but I'm seeing that now as a problem because the water has been cloudy for over 24 hours. I keep hearing all this talk about C02 systems, lighting, ballasts, and fertilizers and it's just making me confused and thinking I'm doing something wrong.
> 
> ...


wow just like many beginners there are so amny problems which u have listed but dont woory we have all been at this point in out life.

there are many ways to setup a tank from low tech to high tect and then theres el natural most wont list this option. in my tank i have el natural but grow some great plants in these tanks with just a tad more light in them. in a 60 gallon (depending on dimensions, idk them sorry) will determine what light u will need. i use T5 lights i have 2 watts and some sunlight for boost in the morning.

most of the plants are good to start but u really should have looked under the hard to kill list http://www.aquariumplants.com/Low_Light_Plants_s/25.htm

these are easy to grow plants in terms of a less expensive budget. if u want to go to moderate lighting which is 2-3 watts. then u can get a bit more into the stem plants.

look into the el natural type tanks i love them u can find my post in aquascaping or find it in my profile.

nvrm here is the link follow it to get your ideas going. also cancel your order before u get the tank up omg!http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/67136-i-need-most-blunt-best-aquascaping.html


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi bearcatchristian,

I see this is your first post, welcome to APC! This is a great site with friendly people and excellent information. Glad you joined!

I started by reading the "Stickys" at the beginning of the various forums. They contain a wealth of information and answered most of my questions. I found that I had to know the basics before I could understand what questions to ask and to understand the answers!


----------



## bearcatchristian (Jan 2, 2010)

Thank you for replying!

I'm probably going to make a natural looking Dutch set up... If that makes sense. So for substrate I would just need some potting soil and gravel? 

Also, this may be a stupid question, but how do you change the lighting for optimal growth? I just have the generic PetSmart hood light.. Not even sure what the wattage is.

Thanks!


----------



## bearcatchristian (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks Seattle. I'll definitely look into that!


----------



## Esteroali (Oct 1, 2007)

I am usually a lurker but I feel your passion! I have 4 tanks, my favorite is by far and away the El Natural. If I were you I would quick scrap the play sand and do a soil based tank, maybe even look into the Mineralized soil, but that takes time and patience. You can buy MTS online here (and skip the patience part) or at the plantedtank.net. Also, if you post in the swap and sell section I have gotten some fantastic packages. Cah925 is a great seller and bobstropicalplants had great volume and quality of plants. CO2 can be a pain in the butt to master but once you find the balance, you can set it and kind of forget it. If i were you I would learn the basics with a soil based tank first and then, and I am sure you will, when you get your NEXT TANKS you can get CO2. 
Not to hijack but this is low maintenance Elnatural tank, occasionally dosing with Excel (which I would recommend when starting) and PPSPRO ferts....which I would also recommend using.









Stocking can also help with algae issues. A couple of Oto cats and Amanos can make life easy. I also have a rubber lioped Pleco which I see once a month but he keeps the place tidy. Good luck!


----------



## jas1w124 (Dec 18, 2009)

Try ebay or aquabid.com for live plants. But read a lot and make sure your ready for the plants you select before you get them otherwise it is just a waste of money when they die. Research each plant before you buy it to make sure they are all compatible with your setup and water type and tech level. Remember that any missing nutrient needed for growth will limit the plant, meaning if you have enough light but not enough carbon, the plant wont do good, or enough co2 but not enough light, as well as fertilizers and so on. Aquatic plants are much more difficult to grow than house plants.


----------



## bearcatchristian (Jan 2, 2010)

Thank You for your references!

I'm going to get the soil and fertilizer and a DIY co2 system. Now for lighting.. I need an 18" bulb(s) but I'm not sure what brand/wattage/kelvin kind to get for a 60 gallon. I found some cheap 10,000K ones, but I don't know if this is enough. I'm still figuring out lighting. Any suggestion are welcome!


----------



## Esteroali (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't think you need DIY CO2.... you can get good growth without it. I would focus on picking out lower light plants to start with from the swap sections here and at plantedtank.net. If you have success growing easier plants it is far more rewarding....you can always move up as your leaning curve improves.. I have scrapped more than one tank over bad planning decisions and bad plant/fish choices. Patience is not my strength. Of course if you have TWO tanks, one is for practice....and one....


----------

